# Visa 190 NSW state sponsorship



## remi3988 (Oct 30, 2012)

Hi guys. I hope everyone will get what you are waiting for very soon. 
I have a question regarding the obligations of the visa. The NSW website states that you need to live and work or study in the first 2 years of you visa. 
My concern is what if I dont have Job in my nominated field. I plan to do master in sydney during that 2 years. Full time. 
What happen to people who just stay in NSW without job for 2 years. Do they still satisfy the 2 years obligations?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## ramoz (Nov 27, 2011)

Yes, it will satisfy the obligation. However, I am not sure on pursuing master degree. ANy expert should comment on this.

Rams


----------



## remi3988 (Oct 30, 2012)

Thanks for quick response. Can anyone here comment on my case (studying master degree in NSW).


----------



## bubbe2005 (May 30, 2012)

remi3988 said:


> Hi guys. I hope everyone will get what you are waiting for very soon.
> I have a question regarding the obligations of the visa. The NSW website states that you need to live and work or study in the first 2 years of you visa.
> My concern is what if I dont have Job in my nominated field. I plan to do master in sydney during that 2 years. Full time.
> What happen to people who just stay in NSW without job for 2 years. Do they still satisfy the 2 years obligations?
> Thanks in advance.



it's not a moral obligation to live in NSS for 2 years. if you can't find a job there then move to another state - this will NOT go against you if you happen to apply for citizenship in the future.


----------



## deepanshu (Jan 9, 2013)

Hi Remi 3988, 
My partner she pursued her Masters without prior experience and has still not been able to get a good job. 
Reason- all new entrant jobs/ graduate jobs she applies for think that they are overqualified for the job. 
Hence, my suggestion- find a job get some experience and then do your Masters


----------



## deepanshu (Jan 9, 2013)

Also, it is not a moral obligation but yes obligation for NSW SS for you to continue to live on the visa subclass 190


----------



## anurag8841 (Dec 29, 2012)

remi3988 said:


> Hi guys. I hope everyone will get what you are waiting for very soon.
> I have a question regarding the obligations of the visa. The NSW website states that you need to live and work or study in the first 2 years of you visa.
> My concern is what if I dont have Job in my nominated field. I plan to do master in sydney during that 2 years. Full time.
> What happen to people who just stay in NSW without job for 2 years. Do they still satisfy the 2 years obligations?
> Thanks in advance.


dont do masters as rightly said above as it does make you overqualified as they have to pay you more if you have masters degree. so get some experience first and then do masters.


----------



## remi3988 (Oct 30, 2012)

HI guys. Thanks for the answer and all the best for ur application process. I have been unemployed for 1 year since I graduate on Dec 2011 due to PR issue. No company accept me without pr. I graduate as a Civil Engineer. I ve been living in despair without any job. I heard from someone that after 2 years without job after your graduation, your degree become worthless. Is that true at all. This is the reason I plan to study master degree.


----------



## mrwordsworth (Jun 4, 2012)

You have to stay in NSW for two years, even if that is studying or doing nothing. It is a moral obligation on your part to do so.

But it is certainly not a legal obligation. If you move to another state you may have to explain the circumstances of doing so while applying for citizenship. Better would be to inform NSW prior to your moving and ask their written consent for the same.

If you are unable to find a regular job, find work that is even remotely related to your field. Freelancing, training, independent worker whatever it takes to be in touch with your field will be beneficial even if it is part time.


----------



## amin007 (Mar 27, 2013)

Hello guys I have a confusion,

If I am a PR holder with Subclass 190 then can I stay and work near Sydney area or I need to stay and work in sub urban area of NSW.

From DIBP visa requirement --- I need to stay in a specific state for two years but they did not say about Sydney. Need answer from experts.


----------



## blackrider89 (Jul 14, 2014)

amin007 said:


> Hello guys I have a confusion,
> 
> If I am a PR holder with Subclass 190 then can I stay and work near Sydney area or I need to stay and work in sub urban area of NSW.
> 
> From DIBP visa requirement --- I need to stay in a specific state for two years but they did not say about Sydney. Need answer from experts.


Of course you can reside and work in Sydney. Sydney is IN NSW. NSW is a state and Sydney is its capital city.


----------



## amin007 (Mar 27, 2013)

Thank you blackrider89 for the clarification. It is really a matter of relief now.


blackrider89 said:


> Of course you can reside and work in Sydney. Sydney is IN NSW. NSW is a state and Sydney is its capital city.


----------



## r_saraj (Oct 31, 2013)

Any update?


----------

